# Gnatster's Get Well Thread! Please respond



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

Our friend Gnatster is in the hospital getting a non-life threatening procedure done. He expects to be back home on Monday. I wanted to start a Get Well thread that he will be able to see when he gets back online.

As you know, Gnatster has been a constant here at APC for a long time. He is usually behind the scenes helping to deal with admin issues but also takes the time to help folks out in various forums. So, please join me in wishing Gnatster a speedy recovery.

Get well soon Gnatster!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Get well Gnatster!!!

jB


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Get well soon Gnatster!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Get well in a hurry Gnatster, this board is out of control!!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Gell well bro, can't wait for you to come back!


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Get well quickly gnatster - the shrimp need you, and so do the rest of us!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery gnatster!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

All the best for a quick recovery!


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

All the shrimpies and I are wishing you a speedy recovery.

Bill


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is wishing you speedy recovery from across many borders.

Cheers


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's to a speedy recovery and a quick return to the forum!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hope the procedure goes as planned and here is to a speedy recovery.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

A :grouphug: from all of us. 

Here is to hoping your back on your feet real soon.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Hope everything is fine and a quick return.

Regards, 

Tom Barr


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

All the best to you my friend and speedy recovery


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hope you make a speed recovery!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Gnatster
The shrimp are hungry, 
Hope you have a quick recovery, and good drugs! 
Get well soon!:angel:


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Get well soon!
I'ts always better to be standing up than lying down in an operating room.(since that's where I work, hehe)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Whoa, this place is going haywire without the G-nat. Get well quick!

-John N,


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Nathan, hurry and get well so you can breed more shrimps for us

See you soon, my friend


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Get well Nathan...have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh god. HOSPITAL FOOD! uke: 

Get better soon!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's wishing all goes well, and hoping you'll be back soon! Get well soon, Nathan!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Get well soon Gnaster. Those hospitals are no fun (unless you have a cute nurse/doc)....


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't really know you but hey, get better rapidly!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

No wonder none of my posts have been getting deleted lately.  

Even though you don't seem fond of me, I wish you the best. You do contribute a great deal around here and you have awesome pictures in your photo album that I'm always viewing. 

Good Luck.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

get well soon


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

get well soon gnatster!


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hope you feel better dood


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Gnat - Enjoy the excuse for rest and recuperation - while it lasts. They don't come along that often these days, judging by your work on APC - not to mention everything else you do...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope all went well in the horsepittle. Get well soon!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone. 

Ended up staying a few more days then I liked but I am home now and will be here for a few weeks. Work has been good enough to set me up with a remote account so I can work from home. 

If it was not for the pain I could get used to working from home. 

Shrimp seemed to have faired ok, getting some local GWAPA help for much needed water changes. 

Thanks again

Nathan


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nathan,

Good to hear that you are home. Hopefully you will have a speedy recovery and all will go well. Take care of your self.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

How'd I miss this one? Anyhow, get well soon buddy.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Good to hear you're back Nate.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Good to see you back, and to know that everything is allright.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Get well soon, and take care!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Good to hear all went well. I know that you are glad to be back home.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad all went well...speedy recovery!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Good to know all went well Nathan.


----------

